# Good Magazines



## stereomuse (Dec 12, 2004)

I have a few short stories that im looking to try and get published in magazines. They are mostly Sci-fi and fantasy. So does anyone know any Sci-Fi magazines that i could send them to. And no ezines, for somereason i just don't like them. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## americanwriter (Dec 12, 2004)

Got a local library, or buy a used copy of the 2004 Writer's Market off Ebay. They list all kinds of publications. You might wish to try querying the editor of Zoetrope.

Here's their submission page. http://www.all-story.com/submissions.cgi 

Here's one for a magazine called Fantasy & Science Fiction. This is their submission page: 
http://www.sfsite.com/fsf/glines.htm

Here is one for Asimov's: 
http://www.asimovs.com/info/guidelines.shtml

You could do a Google search for Science Fiction Magazines, and may find several. Always watch for their "Submissions" link or "Writer's Guidelines" and follow their instructions. If you have question pop back into the forums here and someone should be able to answer it. I don't write science fiction or fantasy, so I can't vouch for these publications. I've never worked with them. Browse their sites, read their guidelines, and then jump off the deep end.


----------



## stereomuse (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks! These are very helpfull.


----------



## The Tonberry Gurl (Jan 14, 2005)

Awesooooome! I might check one of these out as well.


----------



## kerpoe (Feb 20, 2005)

Writer's Digest Tickles my fancy


----------



## Kajarow (Mar 6, 2005)

Iv have been reading Discover for the past few years. It keeps me busy.


----------

